

Proposal for 4 new HTTP status codes made 'Proposed Standard' by IETF - petercooper
http://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-nottingham-http-new-status/?include_text=1

======
petercooper
For the TLDR crowd, here are the four:

428 Precondition Required; 429 Too Many Requests; 431 Request Header Fields
Too Large; 511 Network Authentication Required

